# TPU'S Needed for Aruba



## gnipgnop (Jun 19, 2012)

I have 35 TPU's available and want to place on ongoing search for a 2 BR unit in Aruba for July, 2013.  (Playa Linda Resort in particular.)  Can anyone tell me if I have enough tpu's for this exchange?  If it is not enough could someone please check and tell me how many we would need?


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> I have 35 TPU's available and want to place on ongoing search for a 2 BR unit in Aruba for July, 2013.  (Playa Linda Resort in particular.)  Can anyone tell me if I have enough tpu's for this exchange?  If it is not enough could someone please check and tell me how many we would need?



Just an FYI; Playa Linda has mostly studio and 1BR units and only has about 30, 2BR units out of over 200 total units. In addition Playa Linda trades with both RCI and II,so your chances of getting a 2BR at Playa Linda from RCI would be very slim. Most owners of 2BR units will either use them or rent them out so very little gets deposited to either exchange company.

Costa Linda on the other hand has about 85% of their units as 2BR's so a much better chance of getting an exchange here or at one of the Marriott's ( if you also have II) rather than Playa Linda.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 21, 2012)

Larry:  Is there some way you could check out the (RCI) TPU's needed for a 2 BR at the Costa Linda in July/August, 2013?  I have 35...is that enough?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 25, 2012)

Still trying to find out how many TPU's are needed for resorts in Aruba.  Larry said that Playa Linda would be very difficult to get a 2 BR so now we're trying to search for Costa Linda and Casa Del Mar.  There are 5 adults traveling so I have to get a 2 BR unit.  I have 35 tup's........is there someway I can check to see if this would be enough.  We are searching for July 19 thru Aug. 2, 2013.  Or would someone check this out for me.  Thanks so much


----------



## Larry (Jun 25, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> Larry:  Is there some way you could check out the (RCI) TPU's needed for a 2 BR at the Costa Linda in July/August, 2013?  I have 35...is that enough?



Sorry but I can't give you a definitive answer since I no longer own at Costa Linda. Also TPU's are not the same for all summer weeks as holiday weeks such as July 4th would require more TPU's.

In any event I  think 35 TPU's should be more than enough for most summer weeks as winter weeks are the highest demand weeks in Aruba by far.

I  used to own a week 21 at Costa Linda which included memorial day weekend for most years. I checked my RCI account and week 21 was 29TPU's for a 2BR.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 25, 2012)

I just did a quick search for you and only saw 3 resorts online, using the 'show all exchanges' for any TPU amount feature.  Of the preferred resorts you listed, I saw only Casa del Mar (BTW, been there and liked it) and two others.  None had the dates you wanted.  Sorry I can't help further, but sounds like it's too early and you should go with Larry's advice for an ongoing search.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 26, 2012)

All I see in your timeframe is:

DIVI VILLAGE (#4988)
Studio	 4 (2)	 Full	 Sun 22-Jul-2012	 Sun 29-Jul-2012	Exchange Fee	13

Casa Del Mar shows one unit available in October:

1 Bedroom	 4 (4)	 Full	 Sat 05-Oct-2013	 Sat 12-Oct-2013	Exchange Fee	24

Debi

OOOPS!  I just realized you were searching for 2013 -- so I just searched again and found nothing in your timeframe.  Sorry.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 28, 2012)

Many thanks to all who did the checking for me.  I did put an ongoing search on for the 3 resorts I had listed using my 35 tup's.  Just hope it's enough if something should come up.  Again, thanks for all your help ~ tuggers are the best.


----------



## Anne S (Jun 29, 2012)

My one bedroom August week at the Aruba Beach Club gets me 31 TPU's so I think that 35 should be sufficientfor a 2 bedroom in the same time frame. Good luck!


----------



## Anne S (Jul 4, 2012)

I just searched in RCI and saw a 2 bedroom unit in Casa Del Mar for 35 TPU's, with a July 13, 2013 check-in.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 5, 2012)

Anne:  Thank you!


----------

